

Don’t Be the Office Mom – Things Every Young, Female Engineer Must Know - jmcashdollar
http://involutedesigns.com/2012/06/18/dont-be-the-office-mom-5-things-every-young-female-engineer-must-know/

======
vampirechicken
Cookies and birthday cakes are always welcome. Just don't be the only one
bringing them in.

It is however, okay to be the person who organizes everybody else to make sure
that people get cards and stuff on their birthdays or other big life events.

If organizing the card and gifts when a cow orker's girlfriend had a baby
makes me the office dad, then go clean your room, it's a pig sty.

